# VIDEO: How Does The Taurus Curve Actually Fit?



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

VIDEO: How Does The Taurus Curve Actually Fit? | Hunting, Fishing and Shooting News on Grand View Outdoors


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah.
All Taurus has to do is:
• Move the clip a lot lower, so there's some grip above your belt to grab,
• Revise the magazine release, so a large hand doesn't pop it in error, and, of course,
• Address all of the usual Taurus quality and reliability issues.

I'm sure that the Taurus Curve is comfortable to wear and carry.
Whether it's a reliable and useful self-defense weapon is quite another question.

As Clint Smith has said, a defensive handgun needs to be comforting, not comfortable.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Buddy of mine bought one. The laser came flying apart on 2nd mag he shot with it. Sent it to Taurus don't have an update on how that went yet


----------

